# Vous m'en direz tant !



## sasuke87

Bonsoir,

Si c'est possible pouvez vous me donner le sens de cette expression «vous m'en direz tant!».voila merci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sasuke87,

C'est difficile, il faudrait un contexte précis.
J'ai l'impression qu'on dit ça quand on nous dit quelque chose comme si on nous disait une confidence mais qu'en fait on ne nous apprend rien, alors on feint la surprise.  
Dans ce cas l'emploi est ironique, mais tu devrais nous donner ton contexte à toi...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour
La plupart du temps, cette phrase est employée de manière ironique.
Elle est alors assez désagréable, et signifie souvent que ce que l'on nous dit ne nous intéresse absolument pas.
C'est un peu comme "cause toujours, tu m'intéresses". (Qui signifie bien sûr exactement le contraire : "Tu ne m'intéresses pas".)


----------



## Grop

Je crois qu'on utilise aussi ce genre de phrase quand on ne croit pas à ce qui a été dit. Un peu comme _Mais bien sûr !_


----------



## Fred_C

Il me vient une autre idée :
Peut-être que le sens premier de cette expression ironique est :
"Je ne trouve pas que vos arguments soient très convainquants".


----------



## sasuke87

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est difficile, il faudrait un contexte précis.


Je n'ai pas de contexte précis, j'ai juste voulu connaitre le sens général de l'expression.


----------



## FLAMAN

À la recherche du temps perdu II    voici l'expression prise dans un contexte précis : elle signifie ici : ah! cela explique tout! cela ne m'étonne plus maintenant! Il fallait le dire avant! 

_
_
_– Quel est ce monsieur ? demanda Forcheville à Mme Verdurin, il a l’air d’être de première force. _
_– Comment, vous ne connaissez pas le fameux Brichot ? il est célèbre dans toute l’Europe. _
_– Ah ! c’est Bréchot, s’écria Forcheville qui n’avait pas bien entendu, vous m’en direz tant. (Proust, Un amour de Swann)_


----------



## Chimel

FLAMAN said:


> elle signifie ici : ah! cela explique tout! cela ne m'étonne plus maintenant! Il fallait le dire avant!


 
Pour moi aussi, c'est tout à fait le sens de cette expression.

Elle est généralement utilisée après une précision qui rend évident quelque chose qu'on n'avait pas compris dans un premier temps.

Le schéma est alors le suivant:
A - Donne une information
B - Exprime son étonnement, son incompréhension, sa perplexité
A - Donne une précision importante
B - Ah bon, tu/vous m'en diras/direz tant...


----------



## BonecaDeMola

Oui, aujourd'hui, j'etais au boulot et j'ai envoyé une reponse a quelqu'un tout a fait tardive et je me suis excusee aupres de la personne.

C'est exactemente ce qu'elle a dit.

Vous m'en direz autant.

Bon courage.

Alors, je ne sais pas si c'etait mechant ou pas.

Merci les gars.


----------



## Aoyama

Ce qui rejoint ce que dit Grop (#5). Mais bien sûr, c'est bien ça, _tout s'explique._

_Comment se fait-il qu'il parle si bien chinois ?_
_Ah ben dame, il a habité 20 ans là-bas !_
_Vous m'en direz tant !_


----------



## BonecaDeMola

J'ai compris...
Merci
C'est pas forcement péjoratif alors...?


----------



## Aoyama

Non, ce n'est même pas du tout péjoratif, c'est une exclamation d'étonnement.


----------



## Zsanna

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si "en dire tant" soit vraiment la forme correcte mais voici la phrase dans laquelle je l'ai entendue (dans une des épisodes de _Castle_ mais je sais que ceci n'aide pas avec le contexte, c'est une phrase qu'on peut entendre dans tous contextes): *Vous m'en dites tant*.
J'avais l'impression que cela voulais dire que le locuteur no.1 avait donné plus d'information (inutile ou sans intérêt?) et le locuteur no.2 lui l'a fait compris en lui répondant ainsi (gentiment, un peu moqueur quand même?)

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, l'expression s'utilise plutôt au _futur simple_ :

_Tu m'en diras tant !
Vous m'en direz tant !_

Quant à sa signification, c'est quelque chose qui s'apparenterait assez à "... Non, vraiment ?!" ou "Je n'en crois pas un mot !". Effectivement, elle se situe quelque part entre l'incrédulité et la moquerie légère.


----------



## Zsanna

Merci, snarkhunter, cela doit être cela! 
Je n'étais pas sûre de la conjugaison, non plus. 
J'imagine que l'emploi du futur simple est plutôt question de "coutume" et n'ajout rien de spécial au sens...


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, je le crois aussi (pour la "coutume" liée à l'utilisation de ce temps). Je pense aussi que c'est en quelque sorte un "défi" lancé à son interlocuteur, qui devra donc se montrer capable (... et donc aussi : _futur proche_) de nous surprendre ou de nous convaincre.


----------



## Zsanna

Cela me semble tout à fait possible. Très intéressant, aussi.
Mille merci.


----------

